# Taiji Publications



## chi-ca (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm relatively new to Taiji and am wondering if any of you can recommend a good Taiji magazine.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 18, 2004)

T'ai Chi magazine is pretty good, you can find their website here.


----------



## fyn5000 (Sep 19, 2004)

I also like T'ai Chi Magazine.  There is also Taijiquan Journal (http://www.taijiquanjournal.com/) and the Journal of Asian Martial Arts (http://www.goviamedia.com/).  I'm sure there are others as well.


fyn


----------

